# If you have kids...



## choosinglove (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it a law in every state that you must live in the same state after you divorce? If both parents want to be a part of the child's life? What factors can be present to allow for two divorced parents to live in separate states?


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

choosinglove said:


> Is it a law in every state that you must live in the same state after you divorce? If both parents want to be a part of the child's life? What factors can be present to allow for two divorced parents to live in separate states?


You will find correct answers to your questions if you have a consultation with a separation or divorce lawyer. I highly doubt there is a law in the US that states divorced parties must live in the same state. But when children are involved, got professional advice fast!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Divorce with kids doesn't stop anyone from moving wherever they like, but the courts have the authority to alter custody and visitation because of it. Thousands upon thousands of couples are divorced and in different states, and maintain contact with the kids. You really need to check in your jurisdiction about the treatment of long-distance visitation. Also, some jurisdictions treat an initial separation differently than a change in locations after the fact. You really need a good attorney for this one.


----------

